
Dinosaurs performed dances to woo mates, according to new evidence - antiviral
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/jan/07/new-evidence-dinosaurs-performed-dances-mating
======
dzdt
Companion article on lek mating for if you, like me, got to the word "leks" in
the middle and said "huh?" :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lek_mating](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lek_mating)

------
vpalan2
I wonder how these habits changed towards the end as they were dying out, just
before or after the great asteroid that hit the planet.

------
zamalek
Much to the dismay of smaller creatures.

------
skrebbel
Wow, that's precisely how I wooed my mate!

